
CTO left without a word - theearlybird
Hey fellow friends! Recently, my CTO who doesn&#x27;t talk at all left without a word. Any idea on what to do?
======
vectorEQ
Find a CTO who is more talkative. Communication is key, so if this was
something this person could not do and still can't , dont bother with them
anymore. It's really hurtful for a company to have people who dont or barely
communicate so if this was/is an issue, don't be sad about having it resolved
now even though that means you will need to find a new suitable CTO. Best of
luck with that, i'm sure there's plenty fit for the job you are offering who
are able to communicate properly.

Its one thing to have a technical genious as CTO, if they are incapable of
proper communication, this is still useless person for the role. (maybe beter
as an engineer or someone who is talking to machines instead of people..)

that someone would leave without a word is already a big indication things
before weren't beign communicated properly, bottled up, and eventually this
triggered this happening.

------
golemelog
1\. Wanna get the info why he walked away? \- Tell the CTO: "You're fired!
(assuming you're the CEO or co-founder)". Next time you know, he will give you
reasons why he left. \- By harvesting information from people close to the
CTO.

2\. Wanna continue with your endeavor or go on with your life (assuming you're
the CEO or co-founder)? \- Find another CTO

